# How many clones per plant can you make?



## Inspector420 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi all im new to the forums and am about to do my first grow. The genetics im going to be starting with (50 seeds) are :

Blueberry 
AK48 
Northern Light
K-2
Ice

Im just planning ahead trying to figure out about clones.

So , How many clones can you make off a plant? I know this may depend by strain, if you answer please give some examples.

Thx


----------



## Canso (Oct 13, 2006)

It all depends on how many points it has.

the first time you clones you will only get 1, but after you cut that one, two mre will grow, then 4, 

every time you take the top, 2 more branches will grow out.

I grow short stalky mothers and easly get 3-4 each every week.
I prefer large clones, but some people make small clones, in which you will get more.


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 13, 2006)

So you guys have I asume 1-2 mothers, and It might take a few weeks to get a whole crop together and ready? 

If your growing maybe 10 plants then you need 10 clones..  explain


----------



## Canso (Oct 13, 2006)

you can grow 1 single mother very large and bushy and get 10+ clones.


the more light you have on the mother, the thicker, stronger, and taller your clones will be.

It all depends on your growing area, as to what works best.
in a cabinet, it is easyer to grow 1 large mother. On a table in is easyer to grow mutiple small mothers.


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 13, 2006)

What do you think I should pop all my seeds or like 6 of each, 4? I dont want to screw around for months before I get some results. Its crossed my mind just to get feminized, I was going to pick up 20 of "The Doctor" but I choose this route insted.

So the light on the mother is robust? Or is it just enough for her to stay alive? Just floros on her?


----------



## Canso (Oct 14, 2006)

big light a week or 2, before you need your clones,
just Floros to keep her alive during the times you don't need clones.


not sure about, how many seeds to plant,
Its 50/50 chance
I planted fem. seeds once.  they were all hermi.


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for explainig it to me, I now have a better grasp on things.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2006)

Just thought I'd chime in. 
I always followed the 1/3 rule.
Never take more than 1/3 the plant mass at any cuttings session.
Example: if there are 10 branches then only take a max. of 3 cuttings. Then wait 1-2 weeks before the next session to allow the plant to recover. Of course the bigger and bushier the more cuttings can be taken.
IMHO


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah Ill have to remeber that 1/3 .... Id like to start with 5 of each strain I have so thats why im planning and learning ahead. So what I gather Ill be safe if I just keep 1 mother for each strain around. For the first crop I might not be able to get five. I hope I have 6 females in each pack lol not likely.


----------



## 1HIGHGODDESS (Oct 14, 2006)

for me i need a map like point out what is this and what is that,and when to..and where to cut &prune,...anyone have that..like stages of the plants life to do what to it now...lol harvest?


----------



## rockydog (Oct 14, 2006)

I would only plant half your seeds as well, in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2006)

Inspector420 said:
			
		

> I hope I have 6 females in each pack lol not likely.


 
Hey try reading this thread. I have followed it with great success. 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1974


----------

